

IE9 has been released - melling
http://www.beautyoftheweb.com

======
patrickaljord
Just a little reminder:

> Let me just list some of the stuff IE9 doesn't support:

* Application Cache (offline)

* Web Workers (threads in JavaScript)

* HTML5 Forms (validation mechanism, CSS3 selectors)

* JavaScript Strict Mode

* ForeignObject (embed external content in SVG)

* SMIL Animations (SVG animations)

* File API

* WebGL (3D)

* CSS3 Transitions (for animations)

* CSS3 Text Shadow

* CSS3 Gradients

* CSS3 Border Image

* CSS3 Flex box model

* ClassList APIs

* FormData

* HTML5 History API

* Drag'n Drop from Desktop

...

> Let me list stuff that IE9 can do others don't:

* text-overflow doesn't work in Firefox 4.

* Calc is not supported in Chrome 9.

> So that's why I don't consider IE9 a Modern Browser.

Source: <http://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/ie9/>

~~~
kin
it drives me nuts that I still have to write IE specific CSS.

~~~
tomjen3
You don't have to, you just need to find a market with better users (or go
into the mobile sphere, where there are really only two browsers).

Or give up on the idea that everybody has to see you page in exactly the same
way - as long as it works and isn't totally broken, who cares?

~~~
dspillett
Exactly. When I'm doing something that I'd like to be pixel perfect (or have a
clever layout by some other measure) my current priories are:

1\. works perfectly as intended in Firefox and Chrome at reasonable window
sizes (this usually means it should in other reasonably compliant browsers
too)

2\. degrades gracefully (i.e. some display discrepancies but no behavioural
problems or illogical on-screen layout that inhibit viewing/use of the
content) in other browsers (including IE8), and/or when pressed into a very
small viewport (such as on a mobile device, though obviously some content is
never going to be particularly usable at QVGA resolutions)

3\. try not to do anything that will break the design on IE6, but no care
overly if that does happen (and give users a warning that it might at the top
of each page: the one IE specific CSS hack I use is one to make that message
display to IE6 users)

------
duopixel
The site has a commented out css file for Twitter's widget
<http://twitter.com/about/resources/widgets> and its code in the minified js
file, it seems they chickened out on displaying realtime tweets about IE9.

~~~
mkenyon
Sorry, you seem to have hit Submit a little too fast. I believe you were about
to explain why it's a good thing to unconditionally endorse realtime,
unmoderated comments on your product's selling page. Take your time, I'll
wait.

~~~
duopixel
Perhaps you ought to hone your reading skills: I'm speculating Microsoft
considered it seriously enough to put it in code, not that it was a good idea.

------
lucisferre
"Unleashed" is probably a better word for what just happened.

------
armandososa
I can't begin to tell you how much happy I am by the fact that IE9 has been
released and I don't freaking care, it doesn't affect my work at all and I
don't have to support it or even look at it anymore.

I'm sorry for my fellow devs that _still_ have to mantain Internet Explorer, I
hope you can at least share my happiness vicariously.

------
unicornporn
Does this behemoth auto update like Chrome? If it did, it would calm me down a
tiny bit. The absence of gradient and text shadow is really screwy.

~~~
random42
No, it will not.

------
ugh
I’m more interested in their roadmap. Is there one? What are the plans for
IE10, when will it be released? Do they want to take another half-a-decade
sabbatical?

~~~
rbanffy
> What are the plans for IE10, when will it be released?

It will be announced the moment they feel threatened again by web-based cross-
platform applications and/or migrations to non-Microsoft browsers. It will be
released in time to increase web standard fragmentation.

------
melling
I'm not a Windows users but I hope that IE9 gets enough buzz that people feel
that they need to have it. Hard to believe that (almost) more people could be
running IE9 by the end of the year than users of Firefox and Chrome combined.

~~~
mbrubeck
That's going to be tricky - they would have to get nearly all IE6/7/8 users
updated, _and_ reverse Chrome's growth and convert back a number of Firefox
and Chrome users, if they want to IE9 to outnumber Firefox+Chrome. See
<http://gs.statcounter.com/>

~~~
melling
I don't think FF has 30% market share. I used these numbers.

<http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0>

Vista and Win7 have about 30%, and it will grow because you can't buy XP.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The good thing about the statcounter site is you can narrow by geopgraphic
area for free. If you do that you'll see that a big bunch of IE use is in
China, where it doesn't matter if you can't buy XP any more because most of
them didn't _buy_ it even when you could. Here's their OS breakdown for China:

<http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-CN-monthly-201003-201102>

Though interestingly, since the last time I looked, IE8 has been on a tear in
China, nearly catching IE6. I wonder what caused that:

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-CN-
monthly-201003...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser_version-CN-
monthly-201003-201102)

Overall I think it's more realistic to expect Chrome, Firefox and IE (all
versions) to be basically sharing the global market 3 ways by the end of the
year, which is somewhat different from your prediction of IE9 equalling
Firefox and Chrome. I guess we'll see soon enough.

------
monk-e-boy
:( Damn, I'm still on XP at work and XP on my laptop at home. At work my boss
won't shell out for anything new. At home my laptop doesn't have drivers for
Vista or Win7 :( _I'm_ now one of those people everyone hates for holding the
internet back!

(Not really - lol - I got Firefox installed up the wazoo!)

------
illumen
Congrats to the ie9 team. Now it's time to learn a whole new set of ie hacks.

------
program
At least now IE supports border-radius.

